# Junkman's Water Restricted Washing Regime



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

In this video, I provide a method for washing a car without the assistance of a water hose. This washing regime consist of two buckets, one with soap and one with water and three wash mitts. One mitt for the top half of the car, one mitt for the bottom half of the car and one mitt to rinse with. I explain how the process is done, along with the products that you will need.

One thing that I didn't address was the wheels. They can be washed last, using another washing medium like a 4th mitt from Auto Zone. This washing regime is perfect for those of you who live in areas where washing with a hose is not allowed or not available. It also work great at a car show if you have to drive a long distance. For my mates across the pond, you can of course substitute the items that I use in this video series for items that are easily accessible to you.

Have at it boys and girls! :wave:

The Junkman


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

great vid as always !


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks mate.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

If only I had half hour to watch this.

Got to be at work for 22:00 hours!

Hopefully, it will be a Q shift and i'll try to watch later.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks junkman:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

iPlod999 said:


> If only I had half hour to watch this.
> 
> Got to be at work for 22:00 hours!
> 
> Hopefully, it will be a Q shift and i'll try to watch later.


Here's to a quiet shift. :thumb:



s29nta said:


> thanks junkman:thumb:


Thanks mate.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Did you just say the Q word??????

I will all go wrong now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

iPlod999 said:


> Did you just say the Q word??????
> 
> I will all go wrong now!!!!!!!!!


:lol:

I should have known better!


----------



## peaky (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Junkman great video.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yet another quality video Junkman, yet more ammunition to help in the war on grime


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Cheers for taking the time to do all these vids junkman!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

muzzer42 said:


> Yet another quality video Junkman, yet more ammunition to help in the war on grime












I'm gonna have to use that!


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

It's so refreshing to watch videos from someone who doesn't believe all of the BS that certain manufacturers spout.

Great vid as always.


Rekalx / 'Pookie'


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Jord said:


> It's so refreshing to watch videos from someone who doesn't believe all of the BS that certain manufacturers spout.
> 
> Great vid as always.
> 
> Rekalx / 'Pookie'


Wazzup Pookie!









I didn't want to slam some of the waterless wash products out there but seriously, some of the stuff on the market today only exist because people buy it. I am one who will be the first to say that the emperor has no cloths. Half of the cleaners sold by detailing companies are nothing more than rebranded cleaners that we use in our houses daily. I can clearly see that and hope to shed light on that fact so that everyone else can see.

If it don't make common, then it don't make sense! :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Junkman2008 said:


> Wazzup Pookie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting care to name the products and companies that are just rebranded household cleaners :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Rollin', rollin', rollin', rollin'. Fantastic video Mr Junk.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> interesting care to name the products and companies that are just rebranded household cleaners :thumb:


Why?are looking for it to get messy.SJ.


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

Great video and just goes to show expensive products are not necessary for the likes of a rinseless wash


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Junkman2008 said:


> I'm gonna have to use that!


Feel free my friend :thumb:


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

Great video as always ... can't watch without shouting 'Rawhide" though!


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Great stuff as always. Top man.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Junk Man, I have learnt quiet a bit from your videos. :thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Another top video:thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Great vid man, thank you :thumb: 
Watched last night and meant to say before, but being a night off, one beer led to another, and so on... 

Now compos mentis enough to applaud the common sense approach, and the sharing of some really good techniques too.

Cheers buddy!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

stonejedi said:


> Why?are looking for it to get messy.SJ.


always after saving money and if junkman knows which products are just renamed household cleaners then i'm interested


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Is the infinite suds a new/yet to be released product?

Just looking on his website and googling "infinite suds" and it takes me to the Perfect a Soap product which doesn't look to be the same.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

m1pui said:


> Is the infinite suds a new/yet to be released product?
> 
> Just looking on his website and googling "infinite suds" and it takes me to the Perfect a Soap product which doesn't look to be the same.


Looking at the Youtube description, Junkman states that the name of the shampoo has now changed pal:

"Also, the name of the soap has been changed to "The Perfect Soap" and the link below will take you to that product."
Garry Dean's The Perfect Soap - http://infiniteusedetailjuice.com/Infinite-Suds-Auto-Spa-Shampoo.html


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Cheers. Was watching it on TapaTalk so didn't get any of the YouTube bumf.


----------

